# Milk of magnesia while breastfeeding?



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

Is it Ok to use a stool softener, like milk of magnesia, while breastfeeding? I remember them telling me it was Ok in the hospital, but I ran across it on another board saying it was a no-no. I need it, so I want to know if it's safe.


----------

